# High Country Machined Supreme



## Rob_Dog (Jan 16, 2010)

Anyone have a guess as to what a HCA Machined Supreme might be worth today?


----------



## jjw3 (Mar 20, 2006)

*supreme*

I remember who had the first one in the country around here in eastern ky. Id probably be afraid to say as to price its worth. what are you looking to get out of it. that is the question.


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

i sold mine a couple years ago to a guy wanting it for bow fishing. $75


----------

